# Ariens s-16h hydro questions



## mikefred44 (Apr 5, 2016)

I just purchased a Ariens s-16h for $50 dollars off craigslist. It had been sitting for 3 years and seller stated reason for selling was because he couldn't get it started. I checked the points and they were corroded so I put in a new set instead of cleaning up the old ones and put a battery in it and it started and the engine runs like new now. The problem I have is that it wont move forward or backward and none of the hydraulic lifts work. I found the two little check valves on top of the pump were stuck in the depressed position so I removed them and got them freed up and also replaced to O-rings on both then reinstalled them but it still will not move and when I pull the Ariens into my shop with my Sears suburban the Ariens rolls easily like the hydro is disengaged. Its a sunstrand pump but not sure which model. The "FREE WHEEL CAM" that mounts on top of the pump was missing when I got the tractor but from what Ive read it just rotates and depress's the two little check valves and hold them down so tractor can be moved manually but when the two check valves are in the raised position the pump should be engaged to allow fluid movement and allow tractor to move. Am I wrong about that? Is there another lever or valve that I don't know about? Ive never owned an Ariens before so maybe their different but on my Cub cadets and Simplicitys I hear the normal pump whining noise but I don't hear anything on the Ariens. On the back of the Ariens there is an elbow with a cap on it and I assumed that's for the Hydro fluid and it appears full but am I wrong on that being for the pump fluid level? Does the rear axle have its own fluid and am I actually checking the just the rear axle fluid level and not the actual pump fluid level? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Im great with engines but Im dumb as a box of rocks when it comes to Hydraulics lol


----------



## mikefred44 (Apr 5, 2016)

I just pulled one of the check valves back out on top of the pump that i had out earlier and i see very little fluid and i started the engine with the check valve out thinking it should shoot a stream of fluid out if it was pumping and it just spits droplets out and the fluid is a milky grey color. Is it possible that its a combination of low fluid and bad or contaminated fluid?


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Sounds like water got in it. Flush it out & fill with fresh oil. Could have some pitting & rust. Hope not.


----------

